# is it labour or just a ball of gas xxx



## clarabell1973 (May 18, 2011)

Hi again Ladies...can i just say 1st off thank you for giving your time to us worriers, you really do put our minds at rest without the embarrassment of ringing our midwives every 5 seconds xxx

So my new issue is...i am 41 weeks today, I have lost mucus plug 3 days running, this morning i started getting very mild lower back ache, but then a pain took over me...very low in the abdomen and also felt like my but and all that area were in a spasm....it comes and goes but when it comes its painful enough for me to need to move from my seat etc.....I can only describe it as if it is a combination of period pain and bad trapped wind......i constantly feel like i need to pass gas but when i try it is megga painful and very rare anything actually comes out....I have no idea what labour feels like so just wondering if you think i could be starting the early stages or is labour nothing like this.....it isn't regular as in every 10 mins etc...but has happened lots of times today 

thank you
Clare x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,
Sorry for delay, I've just got in from work. It sounds like things may be starting. Hopefully they will carry on and become more regular. Don't be too disappointed if they settle down and stop, it's your body getting everything ready, will keep my fingers crossed for you!

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

